# 4,000 military-spec Humvees for sale.......



## readytogo

Army selling Humvees to the public for the first time - but there's a catch
read on.........https://autos.yahoo.com/blogs/motor...rst-time-—-but-there-s-a-catch-214533984.html


----------



## backlash

> Prices will start at $10,000, and owners are responsible for arranging transportation of their new playthings and paying in full within three days of the sale. In case you were planning to rumble up to church on Christmas morning and scare the little old ladies in the parking lot in one of these things, they will not be considered roadworthy. Not only will there be no titles for them, the lucky winners have to sign documents specifying exactly how they'll be used.


That takes all the fun out of it.


----------



## Sentry18

Not "all" of the fun.


----------



## Jim1590

Why don't they offer them out to fire services? Who cares about the plates.

I am sure there would be some high demand there. And its a heck of a lot cheaper than a new bush truck.


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF

Jim1590 said:


> Why don't they offer them out to fire services? Who cares about the plates.
> 
> I am sure there would be some high demand there. And its a heck of a lot cheaper than a new bush truck.


They do, any Gov't agency can pick up any Gov't surplus anything (just about), all they have to do is just ask for it...

That is why all those MRAP vehicles are now standard issue to Police Departments across our Nation.


----------



## Sentry18

ONEOLDCHIEF said:


> all they have to do is just ask for it...


All they have to do is file numerous applications and requests, wade through a sea of paperwork, wait for an extended period of time, complete the paper work a second time, receive the unit with little to no notice, inevitably repair and repaint it, account for it at all times, complete annual paperwork / bureaucracy requirements and after it dies find a place for it to sit for a year or two while you go through the very lengthy process of trying to get the gov't to take it back.

What they need to do is paint them yellow and use them as school buses for rural school systems.


----------



## LincTex

Sentry18 said:


> What they need to do is paint them yellow and use them as school buses for rural school systems.


Not too bad of an idea. They can get the plans from these folks


----------

